# USAAC Type Specification C-212 for heavy bombers issued February 1, 1939 copy needed



## Niceoldguy58 (Jan 4, 2019)

I seem to have every document about CP39-645, but not the original Type Specifications. Can anyone help?

Alan Griffith


----------

